# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du lich Campuchia  2 ngày giá rẻ , Oudong tour

## jimmytravel10

NGÀY 01    TP.HCM- PHNOMPENH 240km ( An Chiều) có ăn nhẹ trên xe

Sáng Xe và hướng dẫn của *RAC Travel* đón khách khởi hành đi Cambodia. Dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng (đặc sản bánh canh giò heo). Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh, Tiếp tục hành trình đến Thủ đô Phnompenh. Sau khi vượt qua Sông Mekong trên phà Neakluong.
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại Phnom Penh. Sau đó nhận phòng.

Chiều Xe đưa đoàn tham quan *Cố Đô Oudong* (cách Phnompenh 45 km) – nơi đã từng là thủ đô của Cambodia từ thế kỷ 13 đến 14, Quý khách sẽ được ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh đồng bằng sông *Tonle Sap* khi đứng trên đỉnh núi *Oudong*, và quý khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng những ngôi chùa cổ kính, thờ giữ Xá Lợi Phật. trở về trung tâm, đoàn tham quan Chùa Wat Phnom (chùa Bà Penh), sau đó ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn soi bóng bên dòng sông Mekong hay còn gọi sông 4 mặt trước thành Vua.
Đoàn dùng cơm tối, Sau đó tham quan và giải trí tại Casino Naga (lớn nhất Thủ đô Phnom Penh). Nghỉ đêm tại Phnompenh.
*NGÀY 02    PHNOMPENH – OUDONG – TP.HCM (ăn sáng, trưa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
Đoàn tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm Tượng đài Độc lập, Đài hữu nghị Việt – Campuchia. Tham quan Hoàng cung - nơi ở và làm việc của Nhà Vua, viếng Chùa Bạc (còn gọi là Chùa Vàng, với nền Chùa được lót bởi 5329 viên gạch bằng bạc, mỗi viên nặng 1,1kg. Nơi thờ Tượng Phật bằng vàng ròng nặng 90kg có đính 2086 viên kim cương, một tượng Phật khác bằng Ngọc bích cao gần 1m. sau đó mua sắm tại chợ Thmey.

Đoàn dùng cơm trưa buffet, khởi hành về biên giới (cửa khẩu Mộc Bài) làm thủ tục nhập cảnh, sau đó xe đưa quý khách về *RAC Travel*, kết thúc chuyến tham quan xứ chùa tháp.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 135$/pax ( ks 03sao)

Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ

    GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:
•    Dưới 02 tuổi miễn phí, ăn ngủ cha mẹ tự lo. 
•    Từ 03 – 04 tuổi đóng 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung với bố mẹ
•    Từ 05 – 10 tuổi đóng 75% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.
•    Từ 11 tuổi trở lên đóng vé như người lớn. 

*    *GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM* : 
Lệ phí Lệ phí cửa khẩu
Khách sạn    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3sao hoặc tương đương 02 khách / phòng
Xe Xe máy lạnh đưa đón và tham quan suốt tuyến
Ăn uống    Theo chương trình. Có 2 bữa chính buffet và 1 bữa sáng buffet
Hướng dẫn Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến và HDV địa phương
Tham quan Phí tham quan tất cả các điểm theo chương trình
Quà tặng    Khăn+Nước

**    GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
*    Visa tái nhập đối với Việt kiều và khách Quốc tế 50 USD / khách. 
*    Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống.
*    Tiền “TIP” của HDV và Tài Xế địa phương : 05usd/ngày.
*    Phòng Single phụ thu thêm 45usd
*    Visa cho khach Việt Kiều và nước ngoài: 25USD
*    Vé máy bay đi và về: usd

*    ĐỀ NGHỊ QUÝ KHÁCH MANG THEO GIẤY TỜ TUỲ THÂN
*Rac Travel* , Đồng hành du lịch !!!

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ
CÔNG TY TNHH-MTV-DL THÁI DƯƠNG
268 Cộng Hòa, Phường 13, Quận Tân Bình, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh ( Ngã tư Cộng Hoà  - Hoàng Hoa Thám )
Tell: 08.6684.6427-08.627.464.27 - 0932.779.703_093 856 9 108.
Email: ractravel@yahoo.com
Bogsite: 108 Travel

----------


## huynhthi

*Những Điểm Đến Nổi Tiếng Của Campuchia*Không những nổi tiếng với quần thể Angkor danh tiếng, thu hút với các loại đá quý, kim cương “khủng” ở Chùa Bạc, đến Campuchia, bạn còn có cơ hội trải nghiệm cảm giác ra nước ngoài tắm biển.

  - *Angkor Wat – Angkor Thom*

 Angkor Wat và Angkor Thom đều thuộc tỉnh Siem Reap. Angkor Wat có tên cổ tiếng Việt là đền Đế Thiên, Angkor Thom là đền Đế Thích. Cả khu đền Angkor được gọi chung là Đế Thiên Đế Thích.

 Khu Angkor Wat có chu vi gần 6 km và diện tích khoảng 200 ha, nơi cao nhất là đỉnh tháp của ngôi đền chính, có độ cao 65m. Được thiết kế với lối vào nằm ở hướng chính tây, Angkor Wat gây cảm giác ức chế cho người đi vào đền, bởi hình ảnh khu đền đồ sộ nổi bật trên ánh sáng của Mặt Trời.

 Ngoài cảm giác đó, Angkor Wat còn gây ấn tượng với những hình khắc tượng nàng tiên Apsara trên hầu hết các bức vách hay từng họa tiết hoa cỏ hay con vật được chăm chút cẩn thận vào từng bậc tam cấp của vách tường.

 Angkor Thom được vua Jayavarman VII xây dựng vào cuối thế kỷ XII. Toàn bộ khu thành rộng khoảng 9 km². Angkor Thom được xây dựng theo phong cách Bayon thể hiện ở quy mô công trình, vật liệu chính là đá ong, các hình mặt người và hình tượng naga tại mỗi tháp. Ngoài cảm giác kỳ vỹ, kiến trúc của Angkor Thom cũng mang lại cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và thoải mái hơn Angkor Wat.

*- Chùa Bạc và Hoàng cung Campuchia*

 Nghe có vẻ phải đi nhiều song thật ra chùa Vàng chùa Bạc nằm trong phạm vi Hoàng cung Campuchia, thuộc thành phố Pnom Penh. Cung điện Hoàng gia Campuchia ở thủ đô Phnôm Pênh là một tổ hợp các tòa nhà nơi Hoàng gia Vương quốc Campuchia được xây dựng từ hơn một thế kỷ trước để phục vụ việc ăn ở, sinh hoạt của quốc vương, gia đình quốc vương và các quan khách nước ngoài, nơi đây còn là nơi diễn ra các cuộc thiết triều, các nghi thức ngoại giao và lễ nghi hoàng gia.

 Đến hoàng cung Campuchia, bạn sẽ được “mục sở thị” khu vực vua thiết triều, nơi vua đọc sách, nơi tổ chức các sự kiện trọng thể… Đặc biệt, nếu lá cờ có màu xanh đen được kéo xuống, bạn sẽ có cơ hội quan sát nơi ở của vị vua đương đại.
 Không những thu hút du khách với những khối tài sản bên trong, Chùa Bạc cũng mê hoặc lòng người với kiến trúc nổi bật.

 Rời Hoàng cung, rẽ sang phía bên phải, bạn sẽ đến với chùa Bạc. Có rất nhiều người nhầm tưởng tên ngôi chùa là chùa vàng chùa bạc hay có hai ngôi chùa như thế, thật ra chỉ có một. Tại chùa Bạc, bạn sẽ được đặt chân trần lên những miếng bạc có trọng lượng hơn 1kg được lót như một tấm gạch hay chiêm ngưỡng hàng loạt các pho tượng khổng lồ được tạo từ các loại bảo ngọc, mãn nhãn với vô số đá quý hay kim cương có kích thước khủng đính trên các pho tượng và đồ vật.
 Giá vé tham quan 6usd/người. Mở cửa từ 8 – 11h và từ 14 – 17h hàng ngày. Khi vào thăm Hoàng cung campuchia không được mặc quần shorts, áo sát nách, mang dép lê.

 - *Sihanoukvile :  ra nước ngoài tắm biển
*
 Biển Sihanoukville có sóng nhẹ và khá lặng do các bãi biển đều có hình vòng cung. Đặc biệt, các bãi biển tại đây đều không có đá, san hô vụn hay vỏ ốc trên bờ. Là bãi tắm lý tưởng bậc nhất và gần như duy nhất của Campuchia song Sihanoukville không quá kén chọn du khách mà ai cũng có thể tham quan tắm biển tại đây tùy theo số tiền mà chọn dịch vụ.

 Tại Sihanoukville, ngoài tắm biển, bạn có thể khám phá Ream National Park (vườn quốc gia) rộng hơn 21.000ha, đồi Victory Hill cao 60m hoặc leo lên đỉnh Sihanouk Mountain cao 132m thu vào mắt toàn cảnh thành phố biển. Đừng quên đi một vòng city tour với tượng đài Sư tử vàng, quảng trường Độc Lập, tượng đài Chiến Thắng, chùa Dưới, chùa Trên.

 Một việc bạn không nên bỏ qua ở đây là thưởng thức hải sản với mức giá gần như rẻ nhất khu vực. Cụ thể một bữa hải sản thịnh soạn có giá dao động từ 5 – 10 USD.

*- Biển Hồ*

 Biển Hồ Campuchia là hồ nước lớn nhất Đông Nam Á và ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến quốc gia này. Một vài công ty du lịch thường không xếp Biển Hồ vào danh sách những điểm đến. Song nếu đến Campuchia mà không tham quan Biển Hồ thì gần như đã mất 1/3 ý nghĩa của chuyến đi.

 Có 3 điểm bạn sẽ không thể quên khi đến Biển Hồ là cái bao la của nước, món tôm ngọt ngon và lối sinh hoạt, nuôi trồng trên ghe của đồng bào người Việt tại đây.

 - *Cánh đồng chết*

 Với những khúc xương người rải rác trên đất, cùng những tấm bảng như “Mộ 100 trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ”, “Mộ nhiều xác nhất với 450 xác”, “Mộ 166 người không đầu”, “Mộ 87 người mất tay, chân”... kệ trưng bày hơn 8.000 sọ người, Cánh đồng chết mang đến vẻ ảm đạm, cùng cảm giác nghẹt thở cho du khách. Đến đây, bạn sẽ hiểu thêm về lịch sử đất nước Campuchia và nỗi đau mà họ đã phải gánh chịu.


*Từ hơn 1.000 năm trước, Campuchia đã từng là một đế quốc Khmer hùng mạnh. Dưới chân ngọn đồi Phnom Bakheng, thành Angkor từng là kinh đô của vương quốc Khmer mà lịch sử gọi đó là vương triều Angkor. Để có thể cai quản được đế quốc hùng mạnh Khmer, đức vua Jayavarman đệ nhị đã cho xây dựng thành Angkor hùng vĩ.*
Đến với Campuchia, du khách sẽ cảm nhận được một nền văn minh từng huy hoàng qua những dấu ấn còn lại. Tổng diện tích của kinh thành Angkor rộng khoảng 1.000 hécta, tương đương 1.300 sân bóng đá lớn. Nơi đây từng là cung điện hùng vĩ và những lâu đài rực rỡ. Nhưng điều bí ẩn nhất là lâu đài này đã bị suy tàn và hoang phế trong suốt hơn 800 năm. Trong hơn 800 năm lặng lẽ dưới tán rừng già, Angkor bị biết bao nhiêu sự tàn phá của thiên nhiên. Mãi đến năm 1860, một nhà thám hiểm người Pháp đã phát hiện được di tích cổ thành và cũng từ đó, Angkor đã được đánh thức sau 8 thế kỷ ngủ yên và được rừng già bảo vệ.
Tháp Bayon chứa đựng trong đó rất nhiều huyền thoại. Hơn 216 khuôn mặt với những nụ cười đầy bí ẩn. Mỗi tháp đã có 4 gương mặt quay về 4 hướng, mỗi hướng, gương mặt Bayon nở nụ cười khác nhau. Có người cho rằng nụ cười thể hiện ở đền tháp Bayon chính là của đức vua Jayavarman VII, cũng có ý kiến cho rằng đó là nụ cười của bồ tát…Tuy nhiên cho đến ngày nay thì đó vẫn chưa có lời giải đáp.
Có một truyền thuyết kể rằng trong suốt hơn 100 năm xây dựng, khắp các bờ tường của đền đều được dát vàng lắp lánh, điều đó nói lên sự phồn vinh của vương triều Angkor. Trong hơn 400 năm thịnh trị của đế chế này, người Khmer đã cho xây dựng một hệ thống cung điện huy hoàng. Trong đó có một công trình được xem là 1 trong 7 kỳ quan của thế giới – đền Angkor Wat. Angkor Wat là công trình kiến trúc tôn giáo cổ đại lớn nhất thế giới. 5 tòa tháp hoa của đền đã trở thành quốc hiệu của quốc gia Campuchia. Bên ngoài công trình được bao bọc bởi một hòa nước rộng lớn, dài đến 190 mét được đào hoàn toàn thủ công để bảo vệ thành Angkor. Lối vào ngôi đến, bắt ngang qua hồ nước là một chiếc cầu đá khá dài. Hai bên hành lang cầu là hai hàng tương điêu khắc cũng hoàn toàn bằng đá về rắn thần Naga 9 đầu , thần của Ấn Độ giáo. Con số 9 cũng là con số may mắn của người dân đất nước chùa tháp. Tổng diện tích của Angkor Wat lên đến 208 hécta, có cấu trúc bên ngoài giống như một hoàng cung. Tuy nhiên các nhà khoa học lại cho rằng đây là ngôi chùa hùng vĩ của Ấn Độ giáo. Bố cục kiến trúc của đền Angkor Wat gồm có một hành lang bao quanh trung tâm đền. Nổi bật lên là vị trí của 5 tòa tháp hoa, tạo nét độc đáo cho lối kiến trúc của Khmer với ý nghĩa mang đến sự cao quý, trang nghiêm cho bên trong ngôi đền.
Bố cục bên trong chánh điện theo dạng hình vuông, có tất cả 3 tầng và 4 con đường thông nhau cùng với nhiều cửa sổ trang trí đại diện cho nhiều vị thần.
Có để nói, điểm thu hút du khách nhất khi đến Angkor chính là bức tượng đá được chạm khắc một cách rất công phu. Vào thời kỳ đó, đế chế Angkor đã chiêu mộ rất nhiều thợ thủ công trên khắp đất nước để sử dụng vào việc chạm khắc các tượng đá. Các thợ điêu khắc đã làm việc cật lực trong suốt hơn 40 năm để hoàn thành những tác phẩm đá vĩ mô này.
5 tòa tháp hoa sen đại diện cho 5 ngọn núi thánh, mỗi tòa tháp có độ cao gần 50 mét, tương đương tòa nhà 18 tâng. Có thể nói, công trình cổ đại Angkor Wat đã đạt được độ cao kỷ lục. Ở 4 mặt của các tháp đều có cầu thang đi lên. Người Khmer cho rằng nếu bạn kiên nhẫn đi đến đỉnh có nghĩa là bạn đã đến được thiên đàng vì thế người ta còn gọi các bậc thang này là bậc thang trời. Tuy nhiên, để lên được đỉnh không dễ vì các bậc thang khá dốc và rất khó đi. Bạn phải vận dụng tất cả các cơ quan và sức mạnh của toàn thân, cùng lòng nhiệt tâm thành khẩn mới có thể chạm đến cánh cửa thiên đàng.

_Đức vua Jayavarman – người cai quản vương triều Angkor_

_Angkor Wat mờ ảo nhìn từ ngọn đồi Phnom Bakheng_

_Tượng đá hai bên lối vào thành Angkor Wat_

_Rắn thần Naga ngạo nghễ trước lối vào thành_

_Nụ cười Bayon bí ẩn_

_Du khách chinh phục bậc thang trời_

----------


## ctiphone

Ngày 1 : TP HCM - SIEMREAP
- Sáng 5h00: Qúy khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn,xe và hướng dẩn đón khách và đi *du lịch Campuchia* đi theo hướng cửa khẩu Mộc Bài và dùng điểm tâm tại Trảng Bàng.Đến cửa khẩu Mộc Bài làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh sau đó ăn trưa trên đường đi SiemReap và tiếp tục đi SiemReap.Đến chiều khách đến SiemReap nhận phòng và ăn tối sau đó nghỉ ngơi ...tự khám phá về đêm
Ngày 2 : SIEMREAP - ANGKOR
- Sáng  ăn buffet tại khách sạn đoàn khởi hành tham quan quần thể Angkor một trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới.Đoàn tham quan Angkor Thom kinh đô chùa.Cổng nam Angkor Thom với tượng Bayon 4 mặt.(cao 23 mét và mỗi mặt mang một nụ cười huyền bí và độc đáo.Viếng chùa Bayon chiêm ngưỡng ngững bức tranh du lich campuchia gia re sống động được điêu khắc trên đá diển tả quá trình lịch sử của triều đại Angkor những kiệt tác điêu khách hơn 1000 năm).Hành trình ngang qua khu đền Phimeana Kas quãng trường đấu voi,để đến với đền Taprum ( nằm trong khu rừng già với những bộ rể bao phủ xuống tường thành độc đáo và có một không hai.Nơi Hollywood chọn du lich thai lan bối cảnh cho phim "Bí mật cho ngôi mộ cổ " Trở về Siemreap và dùng cơm trưa chiều tham quan Angkor Wat (ngôi đền còn nguyên vẹn  những nét độc đáo,lôi cuốn và là biểu tượng của đất nước chùa tháp )cùng chinh phục Phnom Barkeng( nơi còn lưu lại ngững bước chân khổng lồ của vị thần xây đền),ngắm hoàng hôn du lich thai lan gia re và toàn cảnh Angkor từ trên cao.Dùng cơm chiều và thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc cung đình và những vũ điệu Apsara nổi tiếng và nghỉ đêm tại Siemreap.

----------


## trantrungnghiem

Như vậy mà cũng gọi là di du lịch capuchia nữa sao,cái này gọi la đi an buffet campuchia thì đúng hơn.Đi campuchia mà ko đến ankor wat,cảng biển shihanouvill thì ở nhà ngủ sướng hơn,bỏ ra 200usd để qua đó ăn xong về ah.

----------

